# New ECS Fury finally broken in the right way!



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Good work E. You guys get a lot of sight cast shots? Big schools or small pods?


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> Good work E. You guys get a lot of sight cast shots? Big schools or small pods?


Not a lot of sight cast opportunities on this particular day. Only a few. Most of the reds we saw were solo or just a couple at a time. No big pods.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Are you able to adjust the torque out of the big Suk?


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> Are you able to adjust the torque out of the big Suk?


Awe man I am glad you asked!!! There is ZERO torque with this bad boy. I find she likes to with the cav plate a hair above the bottom of the hull, and the motor trimmed up 15 or so degrees (estimating) and tabs down enough to nix the bouncing. At this point there is zero torque. I ran 60 miles total on Saturday with absolutely no fatigue. I also have the tiller extension from carbon marine too which adds some leverage. But I do not notice any torque at all. When you come down I'd be happy to let you run her to check it out.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Good news. I like that you don't mind putting the miles in to find the reds. I will let you know when I head that way.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

sjrobin said:


> Are you able to adjust the torque out of the big Suk?


Unless that picture is of some other boat or he has a "fake" cowling, that sure looks like a Merc to me.....lol


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

ifsteve said:


> Unless that picture is of some other boat or he has a "fake" cowling, that sure looks like a Merc to me.....lol


It sure is lol. I read over "Suk" the first time.


----------

